# Too much Prague powder????



## duncanj (Sep 13, 2017)

I just finished curing 5-6 pounds of bacon. I used 7-8 teaspoons for a dry rub? It is safe to eat?


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 14, 2017)

I wouldn't touch it.  The very first time I made bacon I followed a recipe off the Internet that called for about the same amount of Prague Powder.  My wife and I ate a few pieces and ended up with terrible gout that lasted for weeks.


----------



## duncanj (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking. Seems really Risky. On the Prague powder container it says 1 teaspoon for 5lbs of meat. Picked up two pork bellies today that weigh about 13-14 pounds so I'm going to start curing it tonight with only 2.5 teaspoons of Prague powder. Thanks for your input, first time at curing anything so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 14, 2017)

Think about a scale like this one on sale, for your curing needs....  weigh cure, salt, sugar, spices and herbs....  makes your food repeatable or easily changed, depending on taste.... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-weighing-cure-and-spices-9-14-still-on-sale

My bacon ...   Cure #1, same as prague powder #1, 1 tsp. per 5#'s or 1.1 grams per pound...   2% salt and 1% sugar....     works for me and it's always the same....


----------



## duncanj (Sep 14, 2017)

Right on thanks for your help!


----------

